

The Definitive Guide To Google Authorship Markup - danielcgold
http://searchengineland.com/the-definitive-guide-to-google-authorship-markup-123218

======
inetsee
It seems to me that Google's Authorship Markup process requires providing
Google with a lot of information, including links to all your other social
networking identities, a photo (the requirements for the photo sound like the
requirements for a passport photo; can anyone say "facial recognition
software?), etc.

There already exist secure digital signature algorithms that I would think
could be entirely adequate to uniquely identify an author, without handing out
all this other information to Google.

What if I want to write under a pseudonym? There has to be a way of
controlling an online author's identity without surrendering every little bit
of one's privacy.

~~~
pasbesoin
I haven't read past the first few paragraphs, yet, but they confirm my
suspicion: Another Google+ / Google Profile initiative.

I may end up setting this up for some clients, but personally, "No, thanks."

